# Folk metal.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

*Folk...*

... metal

Yes, despite my short stay here I am aware of the fact that some members of this forum despise metal and metalheads (I am by no means a metalhead, though - I listen to rap, reggae, rock, metal, pop, jazz, electronica, classical music, fusion genres and some genres that are hard to classify).

I wanted you to give Eluveitie a listen. They are a Swiss folk metal band. Be prepared for some heavy guitairs and high pitch sound of hurdy-gurdy (you may want to adjust your headphones before giving it a listen - if you do give it a listen afterall).

Here they are:
http://joogle.pl/?j=3426/7cf56265g0287374adcd9k
http://joogle.pl/?j=4102/d5f159lg203f9e47ebe407

By the way - this site is a perfect way of finding high quality streams (it even shows the kbps value).


----------

